# Fall Planting---Roll Call



## Mikeyhunts

Who is doing it?
When ya doing it?
What ya planting?


This forum needs some action.
Too Slow lately!!

Can't wait for responses.


----------



## txjustin

I am planting mine sometime this week. I'm doing carrots, broccoli, cabbage, brussel sprouts, mixed greens, and a few others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Muddskipper

I did tomatoes by seed in August ... and babied them .... I had tons of small ones 8" high ... gavce them to my neighboors ... I have 7 1' plants now from seed!

Carrots will go in today - I am doing white carrots and purple carrots 

Lettus and spinach later this month

LAST
I have 3 bell pepper plants that I kept alive from last year
2 Red
1 Purple!

Besides some herbs I am good to go


----------



## Meadowlark

Three categories: 1) left overs, 2) just planted and 3) still to plant:

1) *left overs*: peppers and tomatoes and free sprouting cantalope
2) *just planted*: cabbage, brock, summer squash, zuccini squash, cucumbers, eggplant, tomatoes
3) *to be planted*: onions (early Nov) more brock, more cabbage, brussels sprouts, beets, carrots, turnips (used as a cover crop), radishes, and last but not least W_R_ onions.

Love the fall garden.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Same as most years: broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, kohlrabi, Brussels Sprouts, onions, radishes, carrots, greens (lettuce, spinach, mustard, kale, chard). It goes in the first week of Oct.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

1) [B said:


> left overs[/B]: peppers and tomatoes and free sprouting cantalope


Medowlark: Question:
I have probably 12 pepper plants and 8 tomato plants that are left that I have babied through the summer heat. I am still pulling Peppers as late as last week although I have not had any tomatoes in a couple months.
The tomato plants are 6 foot tall or better. Will they make fall tomatoes? My uncle swears they will, but I planted 4 more fall tomato plants about 3 weeks ago, and they are already 2' tall.

Will the pepper plants re-bloom and fruit too? They still have good green leaves on them.

Just wondering if I am waisting my time with those spring plants still in the ground even though they are still growing greenery.


----------



## StrikerX

Mikeyhunts said:


> Medowlark: Question:
> I have probably 12 pepper plants and 8 tomato plants that are left that I have babied through the summer heat. I am still pulling Peppers as late as last week although I have not had any tomatoes in a couple months.
> The tomato plants are 6 foot tall or better. Will they make fall tomatoes? My uncle swears they will, but I planted 4 more fall tomato plants about 3 weeks ago, and they are already 2' tall.
> 
> Will the pepper plants re-bloom and fruit too? They still have good green leaves on them.
> 
> Just wondering if I am waisting my time with those spring plants still in the ground even though they are still growing greenery.


I have thai peppers, jalepenos, green bell pepper, anaheim, and piquines (sp?) all of them have rebloomed a week ago and are now fruiting. The bees have finally found my garden and come everyday now. My cantalope vines which didn't produce a single fruit are now going crazy. I owe it to my three 3 foot tall thai basil plants. They smell so great and i believe its what attracted the bees.

I'm new so I didn't know any better and planted onions, green onions, radishes and carrots in the spring. The radishes were not spaced very well and didn't do well. The onions sprouted but never bulbed. The green onions did bulb but were small like cocktail onions. The carrots have 1ft tall green healthy tops but the carrot root is only like 2 inches long. They've been in the ground since March....should i leave them or start over?

I plan to replant the above including lettuce and spinach.


----------



## chuck leaman

My Fall maters,cucumbers, and white squash are in. I am also planting beets,turnips,spinach,musstard and collard greens,cabbage,kohlrabi,swiss chard,raddishes, and when the feedstore gets onion sets white and 1015 onions. I still have lots of pepper plants left from Spring.


----------



## Rubberback

I just planted broccoli, carrots,cauliflower,cabbage,peas probably won't work,green onions, cucumbers,squash & next month I will plant mustard greens & kale. Still have pepper plants & tomato plants. Now, I could use some miracle grow called rain.I'll plant onions in Dec & then potatoes in Feb>


----------



## Meadowlark

Mikeyhunts said:


> Medowlark: Question:
> .... Will they make fall tomatoes? My uncle swears they will, but I planted 4 more fall tomato plants about 3 weeks ago, and they are already 2' tall.
> 
> Will the pepper plants re-bloom and fruit too? They still have good green leaves on them.
> 
> Just wondering if I am waisting my time with those spring plants still in the ground even though they are still growing greenery.


Mikeyhunts,

Your uncle is correct, they will re-bloom and set fruit. In fact, mine have just now started several blooms. I like to cover up a good deal of the old plant....just cover it in dirt...and it seems to help what's left take off productive. Leave the top portion that's green with leaves alone, but cover the lower portion in dirt.

Keep the pepper plants also...pick everything off them and they will start re-blooming again soon, also. Good luck.


----------



## Meadowlark

StrikerX said:


> ...
> I'm new so I didn't know any better and planted onions, green onions, radishes and carrots in the spring. The radishes were not spaced very well and didn't do well. The onions sprouted but never bulbed. The green onions did bulb but were small like cocktail onions. The carrots have 1ft tall green healthy tops but the carrot root is only like 2 inches long. They've been in the ground since March....should i leave them or start over?
> 
> I plan to replant the above including lettuce and spinach.


We all learn by doing. The plants you mentioned all do not tolerate heat, especially night time high temps. I'm surprised the carrots even survived so you did good by getting them through the summer. The time to plant is soon now. I like to plant in succession, i.e. spaced out at two week or so intervals so you don't have everything mature at the same time...the old feast or famine...

Radishes expecially work well with this. Plant some now and again in a couple of weeks and again thereafter and you will eat wonderful radishes all through fall and winter. Onions(1015) I prefer to start a little later...like the first week of November and leave them in the ground all fall and winter. Next spring they will begin to make beautiful bulbs. I also plant some onion sets now for green onions and salads. I'll plant my carrots probably first week of October or sooner if we get some good soaking rains.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Meadowlark said:


> Mikeyhunts,
> 
> Your uncle is correct, they will re-bloom and set fruit. In fact, mine have just now started several blooms. I like to cover up a good deal of the old plant....just cover it in dirt...and it seems to help what's left take off productive. Leave the top portion that's green with leaves alone, but cover the lower portion in dirt.
> 
> Keep the pepper plants also...pick everything off them and they will start re-blooming again soon, also. Good luck.


I just went out there and heck i already have tomatoes the size of grapes!! AWESOME!!!

Peppers are blooming too. Need some calcium on them I think though. The edges are curling. From what I've read, that's calcium.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Loving it!! Just added some granular micro life fertilizer!
Rain about to hit. I'm in Katy, cinco ranch specifically!


----------



## Flat Fish

I'm doing collards, radish, cilantro, turnips, carrots and cabbage. I already planted the collards , radishes and cilantro. Nabbed to get the day in, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## sotx23

I am in: 5 tomato plants (3 cherry and some new hybrid from the Universitymof Hawaii), 3 space saver cucumber plants in for now. Going to add some greens and maybe beans of some sort..... Thinking Brussels also.

Any green beans do good in fall?


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I am about to plant some " contender" bush beans.
My family swears by them.We shall see


----------



## Meadowlark

sotx23 said:


> I am in: 5 tomato plants (3 cherry and some new hybrid from the Universitymof Hawaii), 3 space saver cucumber plants in for now. Going to add some greens and maybe beans of some sort..... Thinking Brussels also.
> 
> Any green beans do good in fall?


Do you have a name for those space saver cucumber? ....and how well do they produce?

As to the green beans, its too late for those in my area and unless you are near the coast.

I love Brussels sprouts...they make a great crop that you can grow all winter long. Much prefer them to brock. myself... but just depends on your preference.


----------



## MAGNUM

I'm in, just planted carrots, cushaw, spaghetti squash, onions, green onions, broccoli, and lettuce. I have a little room left for some brussel sprouts that I'll get from the local feed store soon. 

I'm excited, this is my first fall garden.


----------



## sotx23

Meadowlark said:


> Do you have a name for those space saver cucumber? ....and how well do they produce?
> 
> As to the green beans, its too late for those in my area and unless you are near the coast.
> 
> I love Brussels sprouts...they make a great crop that you can grow all winter long. Much prefer them to brock. myself... but just depends on your preference.


I got the cucumbers from seed. I will have to look @ the Bag of seeds. This is my first year with them, so I dont know how they do.


----------



## bevo83

Planting in the next 2-3 weeks.
Lettuce
broc.
carrots
spinich
onion
garlic
cilantro


----------



## Tate

Mikeyhunts said:


> I am about to plant some " contender" bush beans.
> My family swears by them.We shall see


I've grown both contender and derby green beans. The contenders do good, but the derby beans do better. I'm just south of Conroe.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Tate said:


> I've grown both contender and derby green beans. The contenders do good, but the derby beans do better. I'm just south of Conroe.


I'll get some and try them.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## swifty

This week I'll start putting in broccoli and cauliflower and over the next few weeks I'll put in spinach and carrots. Never tried brussel sprouts so may give them a try. Impressed the family and myself with broccoli last year so this will be my primary focus.


----------



## Paul Kelley

I have squash, green bean and peas now. I tried planting red potatoes from heb they never came up. I plan to put in spinach, cabbage and whatever else looks good. It rained today so I'll have to wait. I have purple hulls and cream that I planted at the end of July that still need picking. They did well for a summer crop.


----------



## Paul Kelley

I really like this forum. I haven't seen any smart Alec's here. Everyone seems to respect one another.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Paul, this isn't the 'jungle'... LOL!!!

Here we just help one another.


----------



## fishingtwo

I tried planting some squash and they came up fine then poof the went down hill. I also planted some peas and green beans and seem to be doing fair. May try the brock 
and some taters but still am new to the winter garden thing. Will keep a trying, gonna try and enlarge an area and have a bigger garden for next year.


----------



## Bowhntr

Has anyone tried planting Chestnut from seed? what is best way to get them started? Also planting my Bsprouts, tomatoes, greens and peppers


----------



## StrikerX

Meadowlark said:


> We all learn by doing. The plants you mentioned all do not tolerate heat, especially night time high temps. I'm surprised the carrots even survived so you did good by getting them through the summer. The time to plant is soon now. I like to plant in succession, i.e. spaced out at two week or so intervals so you don't have everything mature at the same time...the old feast or famine...
> 
> Radishes expecially work well with this. Plant some now and again in a couple of weeks and again thereafter and you will eat wonderful radishes all through fall and winter. Onions(1015) I prefer to start a little later...like the first week of November and leave them in the ground all fall and winter. Next spring they will begin to make beautiful bulbs. I also plant some onion sets now for green onions and salads. I'll plant my carrots probably first week of October or sooner if we get some good soaking rains.


Thank you so much for all the great info. I will begin planting this weekend.


----------



## Meadowlark

Bowhntr said:


> Has anyone tried planting Chestnut from seed? what is best way to get them started? Also planting my Bsprouts, tomatoes, greens and peppers


Everything you wanted to know about Chestnuts:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Chestnut

Texas is not in their natural range....but I would guess a seed will germinate but will not thrive/survive or ever bloom or produce nuts.


----------



## Tate

Paul Kelley said:


> I have squash, green bean and peas now. I tried planting red potatoes from heb they never came up. I plan to put in spinach, cabbage and whatever else looks good. It rained today so I'll have to wait. I have purple hulls and cream that I planted at the end of July that still need picking. They did well for a summer crop.


Paul, they treat the store bought potatoes with a growth inhibitor to prolong shelf life. Unless you buy the organic ones you need to buy the seed potatoes from a feed store or nursery that stocks them. I'm envious about the peas, I got lazy and skipped them when my green beans were done. Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Kelley

I just gave the potatoes a try. They had eyes sprouting in the bag. Here is before and after pictures. I haven't had time to take care of the garden. I have to many projects. I need to get all the peas picked or next year I'll have peas and weeds to pull.


----------



## Meadowlark

That's some excellent soil building organic matter right there....when you're finished with the peas, just disc/till it all back into the soil and you will be money ahead next spring.


----------



## Tate

The good thing is the drought is over. The bad thing is the drought is over. I got more weeds than ever when the drought ended. I know how it goes.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Just finished tilling & got most of the rows formed & fertilized (5 of the 8). End of the month kinda snuck up on me... Stuff will be going in in the next 7-10 days.


----------



## chuck leaman

w_r_ranch said:


> Just finished tilling & got most of the rows formed & fertilized (5 of the 8). End of the month kinda snuck up on me... Stuff will be going in in the next 7-10 days.


Teal and dove hunting has kept me busy and out of the garden. Im gonna till and row it up this evening and plant it all except for my 1015 onions Tuesday evening.


----------



## bevo83

got my walking onions, garlic, broccli, and sweet carrots in the ground sunday evening. 1015's lettuce, and spinach will wait for another couple of weeks.


----------



## chuck leaman

I got 13 rows up and planted yesterday evening. Got about 10-15 more to go. My white squash,maters,and cucumbers I planted the last week of August are looking good. I should be eating white squash by next week.


----------



## SwampRat

Finally in!

Today put out seed for 7 varieties of lettuce and two of Chinese cabbage. Even if only 10% of them take, I believe we'll have to turn vegetarian to keep up... Plan on planting onion sets as soon as I can get some, which was right at Thanksgiving last year. And if there are any blank spots, then more lettuce.

Also planted 8 1/2 flats of pansy and other colorful flower seeds on yesterday..... Now i just need to prep the bed (ugh).....better yet, I've got TWO teenage boys that could get this done for me... LoL.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Got almost everything in today... Still holding off of the cauliflower (still on the small side) & the lettuce/spinach.


----------



## Paul Kelley

It's still to wet here. I tried to till a little while ago and was just making a mess. Hopefully tomorrow or the next day I can get it planted. It never fails when its time to plant it's to wet then when it's planted it won't rain narry a dang drop.


----------



## Muddskipper

Carrots are gping in tomorrow - according to the ol Farmers Almanac


----------



## Mikeyhunts

This thread has been so successful, I am thinking we should start a new one, and have each gardner update weekly with pics if possible.....that would be great learning for some.
So....if someone sees something weird, they would have input on a weekly basis from the braintrust.
It would also be interesting to see other peoples growth rates on the same type vegetables. 
I bet some others would post weekly! What ya think?


----------



## bluefin

w_r_ranch said:


> Got almost everything in today... Still holding off of the cauliflower (still on the small side) & the lettuce/spinach.


WR,
Is any of this going in your greenhouse?
Probably should just ask - what do you plant in your greenhouse v outdoors?

PS Really enjoyed your thread about your greenhouse.


----------



## w_r_ranch

No, we don't raise any crops in the greenhouse. We use it mostly start our own vegetables in flats (both spring & fall). Other that that, we just use it over-wintering our citrus trees, cactus & ferns (hanging baskets).


----------



## Paul Kelley

Well we had another good rain yesterday evening. I will have to wait to plant until Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Meadowlark

One of the things I like about fall gardening is that it lends itself to multiple plantings spread out over several weeks. 

In the spring garden, we plant all at once pretty much in order to beat the heat and to get crops for preserving....in fall don't have to worry about that and hence I plant just to keep a continuous stream of fresh veggies all winter.

Made my third planting today and will have several more over the next few weeks.


----------



## Paul Kelley

Garden is all in. I bought some new spinach seeds the first batch didn't come up. The mustard greens are doing fine. I bought some gypsum to spread. It is suppose to break up the clay. I hope so. It's very frustrating try to plant in a mud bog.


----------



## txjustin

Paul, do you direct sow or transplant?


----------



## Paul Kelley

Both. I buy some plants and this year I started some from seed in little pots to transplant. The plants you buy at the store can get expensive. My price per pound of vegetables is way high compared to what I can buy them for and never break a sweat. I enjoy fooling with it though as long as I don't get behind on weeds.


----------



## ATracker

I'm still nursing okra, tomatoes and bell peppers hoping to get the time to build a green house. I have survived two days of temps in the thirties so far but I have been working so much I have not been able to concentrate on anything else. Gave up my hunting lease because of the new czar rules and will have to figure out another way to put meat in the freezer but it will give me time to complete some of my projects. My biggest problem is trying to figure out how to beat the infestation of squash vine borers with out using toxic chemicals. 

You guys have some nice looking gardens! I just wish I had that much space.


----------

